# Picked up a free Craftsman!



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Picked this one up off Craigslist. I have 2 hondas, but, my friend without a lot of cash and 3 kids has no blower so said I’d keep an eye out so he doesn’t have a heart attack ha! It’s a 536.881500 model and certainly pretty cheap with plastic all around, but hey it’s free and started right away. Put on new auger rubber, belt, spark plug, and did an oil change. It kept dying on me after 10 minutes and cleaned out the briggs carb, washed out the tank, put on a new fuel filter and now it runs like a champ. Thanks to steves small engine saloon for a briggs carb video and wow, that was easy to clean as opposed to my honda. Just thought i’d share! Ill button it up and deliver to my buddy.






Easiest Way To Clean A Metal Briggs Carburetor







video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very cool man


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

That's awesome. It will serve your friend well. I know he will appreciate it. 

I have an old Husqvarna I picked up that I am going to surprise a friend of mine with. It's nice to be able to take something old and make it useful again, and help out a friend at the same time.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes exactly! and my buddy has zero mechanical skills, literally wouldn’t know how to just change the oil. So I imagine I’ll be doing, but hopefully teaching him, some annual maintenance. It’s funny though as even my wife is like oh, thats not hard, while helping. She even helped me get the choke plate back in! Once somebody gets comfortable learning something new, they realize it really isnt that
difficult.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

mdubby said:


> Yes exactly! and my buddy has zero mechanical skills, literally wouldn’t know how to just change the oil. So I imagine I’ll be doing, but hopefully teaching him, some annual maintenance. It’s funny though as even my wife is like oh, thats not hard, while helping. She even helped me get the choke plate back in! Once somebody gets comfortable learning something new, they realize it really isnt that
> difficult.


This has been exactly my experience as well. In most cases, people who say they have zero mechanical skills usually don't want to take the time to learn them. They would rather have somebody else do it. 

The good things is that the annual maintenence is usually not very much to do. Nothing more than oil changes, check the plug, and apply some grease / lube here and there.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Always good to help out a friend


----------

